# Ungrateful and ignorant people



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it just me (dangerous question) or are people getting more ignorant and ungrateful?

I will go out my way to help someone who has a problem or a query, but as soon as it's my turn they're too busy, or they just ignore the extra effort I may have put in to help them rather than just doing the bare minimum.

A simple Thanks mate goes a long way and may assure future assistance when needed, but no acknowledgement means next time they need help it'll be please go and avail yourself of the services of the nearest taxidermist.

I was brought up to give up my seat and stand on the bus, open doors for ladies and gentlemen, and always say thank you even if you don't mean it.

And don't think I'm on about kids, this people in the 50s plus.

Rant over for now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, name and shame Kev.

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev n Liz, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Guilty as charged M'Lud


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev n Liz, I couldn't agree more.
 
It comes down to manners!

oops, doubled up post and can't delete


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

It's just you.
People come in all variations of good and bad, considerate/inconsiderate, prompt/bit lazy etc etc.
I feel sure that not everybody treats you this way - maybe a touch of paranoia or summat?

Edit - it would seem I've missed something judging by above comments ....


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with the OP, was only thinking the same this morning


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just noticed that this will be (is) my five thousandth post on MHF.

Off-topic, but then I am well known for being rude.

Not true, although one of my faults is that I don't suffer fools gladly.

Worse, I am bad at taking criticism.

I go out of my way to give thanks where thanks are due.

I will always nod and smile at passers-by - unless they are hoodies and I can't see the face. Same with sunglasses.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

It wasn't me Kev ( or was it? ) Ilike you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

It is frustrating that sometimes when I respond to a query several days go by and there's no indication that the questioner has read the response, or that the response was any use.

(I say "sometimes" 'cos it's not very often I'm able to help people :lol: :lol: )

So when that happens I tend to post further saying something like...."was that reply I sent you of any use?" 

Not sure why I do it-just makes me feel better :lol:

Oh and welcome to the Club pippin :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Telbell said:


> It is frustrating that sometimes when I respond to a query several days go by and there's no indication that the questioner has read the response, or that the response was any use.
> 
> (I say "sometimes" 'cos it's not very often I'm able to help people :lol: :lol: )
> 
> ...


You just like to make peeps feel guilty :lol: :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There is definitely a generation problem, most of us in our the 60's and 70's were brought up during or just after the war, and were brought up to respect our elders and others.

That has almost completely vanished in the next generation down, and the current crop of 20 and 30 year olds are pretty dire, BUT there are shining exceptions occasionally.

My faith in human nature was elevated a tiny bit recently when I had to deal with some youngsters, and as a group they were willing to listen, didn't interrupt and made constructive comments on what I had said.

If more can come through childhood into adulthood like that then we stand a chance.

I should also say that some young girls I have come across have been far worse in behavioural terms than the boys.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Telbell said:


> It is frustrating that sometimes when I respond to a query several days go by and there's no indication that the questioner has read the response, or that the response was any use.


There's a lot of that on here and many other sites.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

while manners cost nothing - expecting other people to be polite can lead to disappointment as demonstrated by the OPs post. 
I find that if you expect the worst then you're often pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It is more blessed to give than to receive.  

Dick


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Telbell said:


> It is frustrating that sometimes when I respond to a query several days go by and there's no indication that the questioner has read the response, or that the response was any use.


We've all been there I'm sure!

Sitting in my MHF outbox are two PM's I have sent to two members, neither has been opened and read, one was 8th August and the other 1st November.

As far as responding to answers in a thread goes, I have to say that it can be difficult to catch every single response, especially if the thread gets busy and drifts away from the original subject, but like most I still try and catch up on responses where possible.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> It is more blessed to give than to receive.
> 
> Dick


I used that on the girls when I was a teenager, it didn't work then either :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

More than 2000 years ago Socrates wrote

_"Our youth now love luxury. They have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for their elders and love chatter in place of exercise; they no longer rise when elders enter the room; they contradict their parents, chatter before company; gobble up their food and tyrannize their teachers." _

Nothing changes 

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Sitting in my MHF outbox are two PM's I have sent to two members, neither has been opened and read, one was 8th August and the other 1st November.
> 
> Peter


Phew I just checked and it's not me, (I've heard that somewhere else recently) unless it was amongst some I accidentally deleted a while back, if so err, please send it again.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As regards members NOT having the courtesy to press the "Thanks" button (which sadly happens more often than I would wish), one possible reason is that many newcomers on here (often no-subscribers) are not aware of the existence of such a thing.....

I remember when I first joined as a N-S and posted a query, the correct answer came back from three different people within 20 minutes and their advice saved me a 150 mile trip back to the dealer......

I remember NOT thanking them - not through poor manners but simply through ignorance of the "Thanks" system.......

It wasn't until several weeks later when I discovered that I had been thanked that I found out what it was all about...........

and by then I did not know how to go back and find out who it was - so if it was you then please accept my apologies and belated thanks. It was NOT deliberate rudeness, just ignorance of the process.

Others may well get an answer, rush off to try it, solve the problem and simply overlook saying thanks.

But sadly saying thanks in the community outside MHF seems to be of reduced importance as well - I still hold doors open and am frequently ignored as people push through and say nothing. I rarely use buses but am aware that the practice of giving up a seat to a female has long vanished - yet as a child travelling to school it was part of my normal behaviour.

If Socrates said that and it has continued to decline since that time then I wonder what it was like BEFORE it started to decline........

Oh well, thank you for an interesting thread that is guaranteed to encourage people to contribute - I hope.

Dave


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

The motto of New College, Oxford is "Manners Maketh Man" What really annoys me is when I hold a door open for some one they do not even say thanks - I feel like slamming it in their face but my upbringing, as others have said, wouldn't allow me.
I taught for 30 years in the private and state sectors and it seemed that parents are only too happy to say that it is school's job, not theirs to teach manners. Parents today seem to give up on their part in bringing up their children 8O


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> listerdiesel said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting in my MHF outbox are two PM's I have sent to two members, neither has been opened and read, one was 8th August and the other 1st November.
> ...


Not you, you'd have heard by now if it was! 

Peter


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

We live in a lovely area in the West Country where most of the local farms have been sold to " yuppie " families. It appears that most of them let the attatched land as the bread winners only seem to be around at weekends. We have a local private school nearby where it must be the " in thing " to have a big 4 by 4 to run the offspring to and from. Our nearest village lies on a main road where there is no off road parking so the locals just park in the road, unfortunately one has to frequently stop to allow approaching traffic a way through. I cannot remember when one of these ignorant woman ever so much as lifted a finger of thanks for stopping, so consequently now I do not pull over if I recognise the approaching vehicle, but, I do make an obvious wave of thanks as they have been forced to stop, I do get the odd " finger " though. I wonder how long it will be before they cotton on? While I'm on, some of our equestrian neighbours are just as ignorant as it is to much trouble for some of them to make a little sign of thanks when we slow down, sometimes stop or move to the other side of the road. Dipsie.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Richard, I like your typographical error:

_in *brining* up their children_

Yup, quite a few of them need pickling! :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

dipsie said:



> We live in a lovely area in the West Country where most of the local farms have been sold to " yuppie " families. It appears that most of them let the attatched land as the bread winners only seem to be around at weekends. We have a local private school nearby where it must be the " in thing " to have a big 4 by 4 to run the offspring to and from. Our nearest village lies on a main road where there is no off road parking so the locals just park in the road, unfortunately one has to frequently stop to allow approaching traffic a way through. I cannot remember when one of these ignorant woman ever so much as lifted a finger of thanks for stopping, so consequently now I do not pull over if I recognise the approaching vehicle, but, I do make an obvious wave of thanks as they have been forced to stop, I do get the odd " finger " though. I wonder how long it will be before they cotton on? While I'm on, some of our equestrian neighbours are just as ignorant as it is to much trouble for some of them to make a little sign of thanks when we slow down, sometimes stop or move to the other side of the road. Dipsie.


I'd always put that sort of behaviour down to country dwellers contempt of townies.

Many a time when i have been driving with every consideration along narrow rural roads I've been forced to brake hard, pull into a hedge or back up because the country yokel deems that it is his road and I have no business in delaying their most important journey.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I see one of the contributers to this thread only thanked Nuke after several others made suggestions to try and help with a problem.


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

Spacerunner, was your comment aimed at me ? If you read my post I wrote, ' if I recognised the oncoming vehicle' Dipsie.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

pippin said:


> Richard, I like your typographical error:
> 
> _in *brining* up their children_
> 
> Yup, quite a few of them need pickling! :lol:


Thanks - now corrected


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> I see one of the contributers to this thread only thanked Nuke after several others made suggestions to try and help with a problem.


Thank you for pointing that out since you posted some advice on a thread I had started; :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1333071.html#1333071

your post sadly did not help me to solve the problem,  neither did Nuke's suggestion of how to do it unless it is located on a web page somewhere so that you can put in an url.   The Thanks for him was done at the time as I had hoped it would solve the problem, which sadly it did not....... :?

Your suggestion of using Cntrl prnt screen gives an image of the whole page, it then needs cropping using e.g Paint,

once that is done it would then be saved on MY computer - not the web, so back to my first point........ it only works with an url. So sadly, there was no clue in that.  

I am happy to thank people who have helped me solve a problem but do others thank people who have contributed something which actually has NOT helped solve the problem.........? I think not..... :lol:

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There is always the possibility that some contributors ask several questions and can't always get back to see the replies before it's moved down a page or three.

I try to view 'My Posts' now and again just to check but not everyone might do this. Or maybe there have been more than one of a similar vein and only one has been thanked.

Just a thought.

Ray.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

It seems now that the phone only rings when people wont something, years ago people phoned you to say hi and have a chat. Now they say can you, will you or would you. is it just a sign of the times ?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Men never say thanks*

Often when I'm travelling I have tons of heavy luggage so don't gallup around airports as if my tailplane was on fire. And as a courtesy to the "gotta get there in <10 secs" brigade I always step aside so they can get on the escalator/in the queue first.

It's a normal occurrence for the briefcase wielding types to swan past as if it was their God-given right to go ahead. Never a word of thanks! So I always shout out to their departing backs "Pleasure!" probably doesn't register but it makes me feel better!

Off topic? What was the topic??

Viv


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I understand the point made and i do try to sasy thanks
however some times I have posted a question or added a comment
and inadvertantly not gone back.
I am sure most people intend saying thanks .
if I have not said thanks to anyone in the past 
a big thanks all round.

lol
Kev


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

If I start a thread I try to thank everyone for contributing to it if they are trying to help.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I don't think I am guilty of this, but can understand the stress of a problem and how it deminishes your thought patterns.or put another way, it is easy to forget to say thanks when in a panic. :lol: :lol: 
I do hope it was not me.tebell.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Quite a valuable thread this. As pointed out earlier, not everyone is aware of the 'Thank' or 'Like' buttons, I certainly was not for some time but now try always to respond as I would if they were talking to me.
This is quite a complex site with many features that I am only coming to grips with after three years. Even finding the 'New Posts' was not obvious until Sir Gaspode pointed out the error of my ways. So although I agree that thanks where thanks are due is not always stated, please be tolerant with those of us who hang on to the whole process by our fingertips.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Please be aware that for those of us who spend a lot of time using the mobile version of MHF on a smart phone there is no THANKS button. Thats why on many of my threads I try to thank people in the thread. I prefer that way to be honest anyway. I never even check if people thank me. Im not bothered. If Ive helped them then usually they will say something in the thread but its not worth thinking about to be honest.

Its easy on a forum to minsinterprate a comment or lack of it for ignorance or think someone is being rude when they are not. Its best (I think) to keep an open mind. It can also be fun to not use the Emoticons to keep people guessing!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Please be aware that for those of us who spend a lot of time using the mobile version of MHF on a smart phone there is no THANKS button.


I was not aware of that difference as I do not use the mobile version, that is a very good point and certainly is not one that I had ever considered.

Thanks for bringing that to my attention, it is well worth bearing in mind.

Dave


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

" do others thank people who have contributed something which actually has NOT helped solve the problem.........? I think not..... "

Well I do try to because the other person has made the effort to try to help even if it didn't work.

In terms of PMs - I am guilty of not responding to some over 3 years ago when I simply didn't know they existed. I had a van advertised and someone pm'd me for more information and I just didn't find it for several months. Also a bad time for me due to husband's illness which was why the van was for sale in the first place. Anyway sorry to whoever it was - you obviously missed a bargain as we got £1500 more than I was asking 6 months later as a trade in.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I try and thank folks as soon as l can and if l remember update if l think it is important. 

I get carsick esp in buses so sit at the front. The other day got on no one there so sat at the front sods law as we went towards town bus filled up then an elderly disabled couple got on, l kicked Andy and we went to the back of the bus the couple were grateful... l was green faced and nautious


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Ray nipper

This thread has made me feel guilty. Some weeks ago I posted about our trip back from Spain via Caen and you kindly offered us a parking spot. 

Im sure I never thanked you for the offer so I do so now.

We also flloed a wonderful route back and stayed on some great aires suggested. I am ashamed to say I may not have thanked them either.

We were travelling and had no internet connection after the initial posts.

Having very basic skills I never thought to go back later to thank them.

So if anyone has helped in the past I thank them . If I have helped anyone please dont worry about saying thanks Im cool about it.

Raynipper if the offer still stands maybe we will get to visit sometime.

Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not sure I accept some of the excuses for not thanking forum members for helping or at least trying to help someone.

It's true you may not know of the thank button, the like button isn't a thank button hence it's inception.

If someone has a problem they know how to start a thread or ask in someone elses thread, by the same means they can say thank you.

There is no excuse for ignorance at all other than you are an ignorant person, I sometimes forget to say thank you in person, and I usually ring to do so, but in a thread I think I always do so as I am grateful for anyones attempt to help regardless of the outcome.

I get a email every time a thread is posted to, so I have no excuse for not seeing any help I may have received and I get a thanks message whenever I am thanked.

Don't know how to use the site, then ask someone will help you, but don't forget to say Ta mate.

Rant two over. For now.

Oh yeah, thanks to all who used the like button it shows there are some who agree with the thread, I appreciate it.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I think the bottom line is, we're all very grateful for the help we receive on this site but we are sometimes slow to express our thanks. Often it's because we're so pre-occupied with the problem or because it's not that easy to get online again and the moment passes. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you to one and all!

Viv


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Me thinks you have not done your own thanking on this thread :lol: :lol: 
We just need to accept that not all thank  
But our advice is given freely with no conditions :!:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

What I like to hear is if a persons help has worked and for us to hear the end result.
Far too many members ask for help, only for us never to hear if the fix worked :!:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> Me thinks you have not done your own thanking on this thread :lol: :lol:
> We just need to accept that not all thank
> But our advice is given freely with no conditions :!:


Go back two posts I did say thanks those who clicked the like button.

No tick, No star tut tut :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:

What is it with people who need to be thanked all the time anyway. :roll: :roll:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Me thinks you have not done your own thanking on this thread :lol: :lol:
> ...


Me thinks it was you who bought the subject up :lol: 
Memory loss :?: :roll: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

MEES said:


> Ray nipper
> 
> This thread has made me feel guilty. Some weeks ago I posted about our trip back from Spain via Caen and you kindly offered us a parking spot.
> 
> ...


No problem Margaret.
As I said earlier we can get involved in several threads and not always remember to get back to them all. 
I probably get 20 to 30 e-mail's a day. Many need a reply and if I don't get to grips with those needing a reply they soon get buried under the next lot of mail coming in.
A friend in the states sends out many items of news to me and others. But it can be several months before he goes to empty his 'intray' and finds some of my replies. It's then several months later I get a reply to something I had forgotten all about..... :roll:

The offer still stands Margaret.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


I think we need a tongue in cheek Smiley sometimes


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm not sure I accept some of the excuses for not thanking forum members for helping or at least trying to help someone.
> 
> It's true you may not know of the thank button, the like button isn't a thank button hence it's inception.
> 
> ...


You do seem very hung up over this Kev.
I admit that occasionally I get a tad annoyed with the odd poster, one in particular is constantly asking questions with few applications of the word please (no names) but I try and refrain from too much reaction to the lack of manners as we are all different and express ourselves in various ways, for all sorts of reasons. It does'nt automatically make us bad (or ignorant) people.
I try to be polite (and not let my sarcasm get too bad) most of the time, but I do realise that it is dangerous to judge people solely by contributions on a forum.

PS I wish I knew what started all this ranting, then maybe my response would have been different :?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I appreciate the 'Like' button and enjoy the new smilies on the message page but occasionally I would like to disagree with someone's opinions (not your of course) so how about a dislike symbol? This could be an additional emoticon called "not sure about that" or just "No"
Alan


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Manners Maketh Man...

Punctuality is the Pride of Princes...

People in glass houses shouldn't. They just shouldn't. There could be children about...

And what this has to do with anything I haven't a clue!

I try not to be ignorant. I try not to. I really DO try not to.

Others don't have social graces, and I accept that. Yes, it's upsetting a bit sometimes when someone is less than polite but there must have been many times when I inadvertently upset someone. I just hope they had the good grace to cut me a bit of slack and excuse my (hopefully temporary) lack of manners.

Hey ho... it's what makes the world go round!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

rosalan said:


> I appreciate the 'Like' button and enjoy the new smilies on the message page but occasionally I would like to disagree with someone's opinions (not your of course) so how about a dislike symbol? This could be an additional emoticon called "not sure about that" or just "No"
> Alan


If we could have emoticons for *everything* we could just press buttons and never need to actually write anything in English: like selecting goods from a vending machine. Press; whirr, clunk, 'thank'.

Thanks to all of you for everything ............     8O :? 8) :lol:    :x :evil: :twisted: :roll:

Harvey

edit:- that won't work; not permitted more than fifteen 'smilies' in a post it seems.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rosalan said:


> I appreciate the 'Like' button and enjoy the new smilies on the message page but occasionally I would like to disagree with someone's opinions (not your of course) so how about a dislike symbol? This could be an additional emoticon called "not sure about that" or just "No"
> Alan


When Nuke instigated the Like button, I asked for a not liked, but he did not think it was a good idea and the idea was dismissed 
Maybe if more had supported the not liked, the outcome may have been different, just maybe :?:


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree with the OP, and I read it as a rant which went beyond posting on here. We are new and in need of the experience you guys have to share. We are always most grateful for the help, but I guess guilty of not thanking enough. I post on other , non-MH sites, and I think its fair to say the level of thanking and liking on here is better.

In the outside world I too am amazed at the ignorance of the majority.
Holding doors for people who then just walk through and still leave you holding the door again......for someone else. I sarcastically call 'thank you' to their back view.

Giving up a seat for a more needy person, while younger fitter people look and giggle.

Worst of all, those who have had 'thank you' erased from their dictionary, and can only manage a ' Naahh' really wind me up as I if I said something stupid.
And ' I'm alright, cheers' is another poor substitute for 'no thank you '

My parents brought me up in the 50's to at least have good manners and they have never left me. I'm going to carry on making a point of being good mannered in the hope that it rubs off on at least a few in society today.

Thank you therefore to the OP for bringing this up, allowing me to rant about it, and reassuring me there at at least a few more out there who think like me.

Yours courteously,

John


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all
Thank's for reading this :lol: 

Now I know I am quite new on hear with only a small amount of experience with posting etc'

What I have found so far when posting a question is that the first two or three replies are very relevant to the post, but then one of those replies will throw up a query that will bring in another post asking a question of the previous posters and then the thread will get lost in the following posts (this is getting to complicated)

So to thank all posters would be wrong. IMHO only the posters that attempted to help, or answered the question should receive a thanks.

With this thread being as long as it is I am surprised that it has not been hijacked.

All the best to every one on here today, and THANK-YOU for a fantastic forum. 

Cheers
Whiskyman : love5:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Grath, re not liked button, I've been asking for a raspberry button for 3 years now, with no joy. :roll: :wink: :lol: 

tony


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Grath, re not liked button, I've been asking for a raspberry button for 3 years now, with no joy. :roll: :wink: :lol:
> 
> tony


Gemmy, I know, I did see your posts :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The place where people seem most ignorant to me is Supermarkets
I think if these people could see themselves they would be shocked.

I (sort of) pride myself that am always on the lookout and thinking of others when shopping with my wife but the things that people do in supermarkets amaze me. Its as though theres a reqiurment to abandon all manners when entering. Like

Stopping and then turning the troley at 90deg so blocking the aisle
Standing chatting in a big group blocking the aisle and not even attempting to move when a big log jam biulds up.
Walking in front of someone when at a crossing point as though saying get out of my way!

And the staff (asda where i go - sorry if you work there but its true) are the worst. Looking at the food on the shelves they will come and literally push you out the way or stand between you and the stuff you are looking at. The staff seem to have an attidute that customers are a bloody nuisance and just ignore then and get on with your job.

It doesnt seem to happen as much in other situations though - just supermarkets.

What do others think

If you dont believe me then you dont go shopping :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I have to agree with *drcotts* about supermarket staff in general. However, the curious exception that we have found is Lidl, whose staff (certainly the Torquay and Paignton staff) are extremely helpful and polite. Very knowledgeable too.

Shoppers, I think, get engrossed in "shopping" and their own little world, which probably accounts for much of the thoughtlessness.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

To be quite honest, I have to disagree, on part.
We shop at Tesco and Aldi and we usually find them quite helpful  
On another matter, please people, shop at Tesco more, it might help my shares
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> You do seem very hung up over this Kev.


I wouldn't consider myself hung up on it TT, but maybe if more of us were a bit more vocal then maybe the manners would improve, but todays society seems to reward good behavior and ignore the bad, and in my book that's a recipe for disaster.

Bad behaviour if not punished in some way should at least be acknowledged and the perpetrator should be made aware that it's not acceptable any more, to ignore it would only encourage more of the same.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Agree with the bit about shoppers blocking aisles and access points, mainly women I have to say....  

Our local Asda have a great set of staff, never had a cross word, always willing to help and give advice, really are nice girls/ladies.

Maybe as we have a female manager in the store that makes a difference?

They have a split parking area, one half is underneath the store and one half out in the open. The number of women that will drive round the underground section for half an hour, looking for a space, while there are spaces outside, always amazes me.

Plus the number that will drive into a space, then cannot get out! They obviously haven't developed their reversing or spatial awareness skills. There are exceptions of course, I have seen some superb parking from the occasional lady driver, but most are pretty dire.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Agree with the bit about shoppers blocking aisles and access points, mainly women I have to say....
> 
> Our local Asda have a great set of staff, never had a cross word, always willing to help and give advice, really are nice girls/ladies.
> 
> ...


Off thread a little, but related to the quote.
Why do most drivers drive forward into a parking space..

It is much easier lock wise to reverse in and drive out

I cant remember the last time that either Kath or I went in forward and as far as I know my daughter also reverses in.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

People are taught to pass the test, driving skills are not part of that tuition unless you get an 'old school' instructor who is prepared to take the trouble.

For Rita and the two boys, we used the same guy, and when they passed their tests, we paid him to take them out onto the motorways to get some experience.

Money very well spent.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> What I like to hear is if a persons help has worked and for us to hear the end result.
> Far too many members ask for help, only for us never to hear if the fix worked :!:


I think that sometimes the people we try to help don't realise that we are mostly helpful people on here and we're interested in helping others, we need to know if our tip helped them,, so just letting us know is important to everyone as we read and learn for later use.

Say thanks, it's easy to do in the thread, or use the button, it might mean the same person will be more willing to help again, and as none of us has all the answers it's in our own best interests to be polite, even if we're not so grateful.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

What really infuriates me are the people who drive forward onto their driveways and then try to reverse out onto a busy road.

Why on earth don't they do it the other way round - stop at the side of the road near their driveway, then when it's clear, safely reverse onto their driveway. They can then easily and safely drive forwards, out onto the road when it's clear? So simple.

I don't give way to people trying to reverse out onto the roadway - it's so dangerous.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

drcotts said:


> The place where people seem most ignorant to me is Supermarkets
> I think if these people could see themselves they would be shocked.
> 
> I (sort of) pride myself that am always on the lookout and thinking of others when shopping with my wife but the things that people do in supermarkets amaze me. Its as though theres a reqiurment to abandon all manners when entering. Like
> ...


Don't get me started, I'm guilty as charged and to be honest it's just absent mindedness on my part and most likely the same for others, so I don't consider it to be ignorant or bad manners, but very annoying even when I do it.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The highway code used to state that reversing out onto a road that was not speed restricted to 30mph was an offence.

I don't know if that is still true, if not it should be.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Grath said:


> Off thread a little, but related to the quote.
> Why do most drivers drive forward into a parking space..


I always drive forward into a parking space at the supermarket so that the boot is available to store the shopping. Anywhere else I reverse into spaces.

I usually sit in the car at the supermarket whilst my wife shops, I cringe at some of the antics I see with people trying to push the trolley down the side of 2 parked cars to get to the boot.
It's funny but they never seem to scrape their own car.

Sorry to go off topic Kev and THANK YOU for allowing my post on this thread.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bigbazza said:


> Sorry to go off topic Kev and THANK YOU for allowing my post on this thread.


Not a problem and THANK YOU for taking time out of your busy day to go off topic on my thread :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I always reverse park too, if only for the simple reason, you don't know what you're going to come back to.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Grath said:


> Off thread a little, but related to the quote.
> Why do most drivers drive forward into a parking space..


Got to agree with you here. The world is divided into those that drive in and those that reverse in.

I always reverse in 'cos I know I'll be older when I get back and not so good at reversing. :lol:

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Off thread a little, but related to the quote.
> ...


Glandwr, that is the best ever reply I have seen to any of my posts.  
Thank you very much :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I haven`t waded thro the posts but this subject comes up every now and again.
I have a mental note of who not to respond to.
Personaly I like the new members that come along, slate a company and then are never heard of again. :wink: 
Dave p

edit.
I reverse park, then I can see who I am going to run over when i leave the spot. :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You have been conspicuous by your absence Dave................ got a job???

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What the ???? has reverse parking got to do with ungratefulness

I forward park

I can really see who I am going to run over in the front mirror Dave

missed them all so far :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> What the ???? has reverse parking got to do with ungratefulness
> 
> I forward park
> 
> ...


I think Listerdiesel took it off thread about driving, then I am afraid it was me, who added the reverse parking  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Good fun aint it :lol: :lol: 
I wonder who has got the most car park kills  :lol:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Like my new Toyota Auris has parking sensor and a camera. Not used to them but think it helps..yes l reverse park 8)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So has mine

Stops me hitting cars and people when reversing out :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, off topic but whatever happened to 'ability'..... and being able to add up without a calculator...?? :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yeah, off topic but whatever happened to 'ability'..... and being able to add up without a calculator...?? :roll:
> 
> Ray.


the youngsters have always got their hands in pockets so can't use their fingers :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now, now Graham, we mustn't put the youngsters down. Might need one to reprogram my phone......  

Ray.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

pippin said:


> Just noticed that this will be (is) my five thousandth post on MHF.
> 
> Off-topic, but then I am well known for being rude.
> 
> ...


Mrs. E has to wear sunglasses most of the time, as she has a medical condition that means her eyes cannot tolerate bright light. Does this mean she wouldn't get a smile from you?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Considering this thread is/was about ignorance and bad manners etc :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink: 

I don't mind really, it's par for the course on this site, no bloody respect :lol: :lol: 

It obviously hasn't bothered the person who annoyed me enough to post in the first place, they've not bothered to thank anyone in any way, and no, it wasn't a new member, and I wasn't the only one to offer help, and yes they have been on and posted to other threads since the help was given, next time I won't bother to help them.

I don't help to get a thanks, but when you consider how much help this site has given to me over the years I just regard it as my duty to put something back in whenever I can, mostly it's just passing on a hints/tips someone else gave me, more often it's what I've learned over many years of DIY and also in having to make and mend for the last 3 vans I've had, not to mention the huge learning curve to assess if I could build my own van.

So if someone has helped you just say thanks mate, you'll feel much better, as you'll have made a new friend.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hey, Kev... now you've got me worried. Was that person ME??  

Oh dear...


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,T

hanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,T

hanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,T

hanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,T

hanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,T

hanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Than

ks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,
Never used the thank button before , conscious clear now.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> So if someone has helped you just say thanks mate, you'll feel much better, as you'll have made a new friend.


........and that brief sentence sums up exactly what we should *ALL* be doing - thanks Kev for a very erudite statement. 

I just hope that all of us (me included) will remember to apply that wisdom, often...... 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Th
> 
> anks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Thanks,Th
> 
> ...


Sorry to disappoint you but you still haven't :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > So if someone has helped you just say thanks mate, you'll feel much better, as you'll have made a new friend.
> ...


Now don't go accusing me of wisdom, I won't be able to use the thick button ever again :lol: :lol:

And Gretchibald old chap, could you please edit your last post, as all the thanks has made the thread a mile wide, just press enter every now and again. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bazbro said:


> Hey, Kev... now you've got me worried. Was that person ME??
> 
> Oh dear...


As Ant & Dec keep saying, "it's not you" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

For some obscure reason this thread, and this thread only, will not fully load so the final parts (including the buttons for like, thanks etc) are not coming up......

What has someone done to it? :roll:

Is it part of a guilty conscience? :? 8O

How can I sort it? I have tried restarting and it's still happening......

Most odd..... :lol:

Dave

I now believe that this post is the cause of the problem;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1333988.html#1333988

as it goes off the edge of the page (as mentioned by Kev) it will not allow the whole page to be loaded 

let that be a lesson to one and all, the problem has stopped now on this page


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It's not very often I ask for help, so I trust it was not me  I hope it wasn't me!
I also know of one thread where a member keeps asking questions, quite abruptly, very very rarely replies to the answers, and never thank.
And people keep answering  
It just shows how nice the members are :lol: 
I am not quite so nice :x


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Without going through the whole thread I'm preddy ( american spelling :roll: :roll: ) sure it's no one who's posted so far.


Kev.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

(conscience) OK I pressed the thank button, now am I forgiven. Must add though not using the thank button was not out of ungratefulness or rudeness but lack of computer savvy and reasons as others have stated. I have replied to many posts thanking them the old fashioned way - by typing thank you. You are too easily offended.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And if I post is that still the case Kev? Alan.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm most probably guilty of not thanking posters enough.

I regard threads as conversations rather than correspondence and its not in my conversational style to intersperse every conversation with multiple 'thank you's' as that would denigrate the value of thanking.

IMO Giving help and receiving help is the real currency of MHF.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev.
Regarding Thanks, I recently started a thread about wine offers and I have mentioned a few.
Not one Thank You, I have received a like, but tyhat was nothing about the wine :lol: 
Obviously, no member who has read the thread feels it has been helpful.
Am I bothered? No, not at all, it's their loss :lol: :lol: 
More for me to drink  :lol:  :lol: 
I will keep posting because I like to :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Mr Easyrider you can relax and tell Mrs Easyrider (really?  ) that she will get a smile. 

Unfortunately I am afflicted with an unfortunate medical condition and have a permanent Sardonicus rictus grin.

I attach a recent picture - make sure children and persons of a nervous disposition do not open the link.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/55/Sardgrin2.jpg

PS I actually knew the actor, Guy Rolfe, who played Baron Sardonicus in the film Mr. Sardonicus. Must have been very uncomfortable in make-up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> (conscience) OK I pressed the thank button, now am I forgiven. Must add though not using the thank button was not out of ungratefulness or rudeness but lack of computer savvy and reasons as others have stated. I have replied to many posts thanking them the old fashioned way - by typing thank you. You are too easily offended.


Oops did I offend you in some way, no one was having a pop at you, least of all me, my comments were made in good humour.

I don't think I'm easily offended, but I can be offended sometimes as can anyone.

It is also easy to offend in print, same with texts, so I offer an apology if that's the case.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> And if I post is that still the case Kev? Alan.


You've never offended anyone in your life Alan. :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Very good Kev, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

If someone asks something and I can help I do, I do not expect a thank or like..

But If I ask something and someone helps, I do thank or like..

There again I do like to see an outcome of whatever the poster was asking about, so we all may know the answer for future enquiries.


Example.. Are A frames legal... Answer HA HA HA HA HA HA HA! Jeez that was funny :lol: :lol: :lol: ..

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would prefer a THANK to a LIKE as it increases my total. Likes don't have a tally......... :? 

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I would prefer a THANK to a LIKE as it increases my total. Likes don't have a tally......... :?
> 
> Ray.


Yes they do....

go to your profile and it tells you in there how many times you have been thanked and how many posts have been liked......

Nuke mentioned that wheh he introduced it......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1326448.html#1326448

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray

one like coming your way

actually already come :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was surprised to find 57 likes, not too shabby, thanks to all who liked wot i rote


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I was surprised to find 57 likes, not too shabby, thanks to all who liked wot i rote


It's just a bit of fun - but everyone likes to feel appreciated and your opinions are always worth reading in my book.

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

hey Kev.
I have had an idea, I do have one once per week :lol: :lol: 

I have put a Thanks in my signature :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> hey Kev.
> I have had an idea, I do have one once per week :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have put a Thanks in my signature :lol: :lol:


Not sure that really works though, I prefer to thank individually.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > hey Kev.
> ...


Of course it works, I never mentioned anything about it replacing the thank you button.
But in the meantime, prior to thanking


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think we should scrap the thanks button and replace it with a thanks and short comment button, twitter stylee, not that I twit or face or any other of those lame ideas.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What do you find lame about Facebook and Twitter, Kev?

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Only one leg. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> What do you find lame about Facebook and Twitter, Kev?
> 
> Dave


I'm not going to go into detail other than to comment on the people I know who use both. Lame about covers it really, they actually believe they're "friends" with thousands of people.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Opps,

and I think I'm" friends" to loads on here

Well from my side I am

Then again this is MHF, so I prob/ am, don't use Facebook etc could well be very nice people

prefer you lot on here 8O 8O 

Aldra


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Grath said:


> listerdiesel said:
> 
> 
> > Plus the number that will drive into a space, then cannot get out! They obviously haven't developed their reversing or spatial awareness skills. There are exceptions of course, I have seen some superb parking from the occasional lady driver, but most are pretty dire.
> ...


A few years ago when i was a copper me and a mate of mine who also joined the force after coming out of the SAS used to give talks to the local WI and other groups about street safety. This included driving safely and reversing into a space was part of this. in the (unlikely) even that you were being chased and managed to get back to your car a getaway would be easier if you didnt have to mess about.

I may start a thread on here with teh other stuff we used to talk about.

Phill


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry to drag this thred up again, but someone on here asked me for something , i photo copied it and posted it to then. not even a thank you, that i think is very bad Mainers It does not make you wont to help people .


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

damar1 said:


> Sorry to drag this thred up again, but someone on here asked me for something , i photo copied it and posted it to then. not even a thank you, that i think is very bad Mainers It does not make you wont to help people .


Been there, done that,and it really pi**es you off :x 
Gone to a lot of trouble a few times, but probably one of the most time consuming, never replied, but replied to others.
Happily, the person took the others advice and came a cropper :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

damar1 said:


> Sorry to drag this thred up again, but someone on here asked me for something , i photo copied it and posted it to then. not even a thank you, that i think is very bad Mainers It does not make you wont to help people .


Thanks (just in case it was me) .


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1341299.html#1341299

Janet - you have really upset me now. Cut to the quick, I am.

You proclaim your everlasting gratitude to that nice Colin bloke for pinching the idea I had already posted, and repeating it. He becomes your hero, and I get cast aside like a worn out wellington boot! 

You didn't even hit the "_Thanks_" button on my post!  

That's you off my Christmas card list! :evil:

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *​
I am not really upset of course, but I am concerned to see it happening quite often, especially after this thread has drawn attention to it.

In fact I don't think most members are ungrateful and ignorant, but it could appear that way sometimes when helpful posts are completely ignored. It happened to me this time, hence the (_tongue in cheek_ :wink: ) comments, but I'm sure this was just another example of someone not noticing a post and therefore failing to respond to it.

This is a very busy forum and it's no surprise that posts are missed. I think most folk *are *grateful for the help they receive, but it is obviously quite upsetting to some when they have taken the trouble to offer help and advice - only to find that the recipient has _*apparently *_not taken the same trouble (_at the very least_) to hit the thanks button.

Having undoubtedly failed to thank some people myself (_although I do try hard not to_) I think we should try to remember how easy it is to miss a follow-up post in a thread, especially one that may have started some time ago. That's how many of the helpful posts go "_unthanked_", simply because the OP has closed the case in his/her own mind, and was completely unaware of late entries into the thread.

Peace and goodwill to all men!

And women!! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1341299.html#1341299
> 
> Janet - you have really upset me now. Cut to the quick, I am. Dave


Band Aid dave.................... and of course the ointment........ :idea:

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I use the thank button mostly when someone posts some useful info or a good link, a funny joke etc.

But when someone actually does something for me I always (try to) remember to thanks them in the thread, sometimes by PM if I want to be more personal.

I've had some really good help from this site, and hopefully given thanks at least in return, it's not difficult to do, Ta mate is enough.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think I use the thank button mostly when someone posts some useful info or a good link, a funny joke etc.
> 
> But when someone actually does something for me *I always (try to)* remember to thanks them in the thread, sometimes by PM if I want to be more personal.
> 
> I've had some really good help from this site, and hopefully given thanks at least in return, it's not difficult to do, Ta mate is enough.


My emphasis in quote.

That's the whole point Kev. There are a few ungrateful sods as we all know - those who take all, give nothing back, and never ever say thanks! :roll:

Generally speaking though, most people *intend *to show their gratitude - even if (_for whatever reason_) it doesn't always happen. No problem at all giving them the benefit of the doubt, and instant forgiveness. :wink:

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well I would like to thank you all for your contributions to this thread and making me read through 13 pages so far. Although I do agree with most of what has been said, I also noticed there was very little tolerance included.
In fact I notice too often recently a post is hijacked, or a critisizm made rather than a constructive comment.
The positive point I can make is that the self policing does work after removing the mods.

anti flac jacket and tin hat on and dug in.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> well I would like to thank you all for your contributions to this thread and making me read through 13 pages so far. Although I do agree with most of what has been said, I also noticed there was very little tolerance included.
> In fact I notice too often recently a post is hijacked, or a critisizm made rather than a constructive comment.
> The positive point I can make is that the self policing does work after removing the mods.
> 
> ...


Worry not young Cabby, And thank you for taking time out of your hectic schedule, it is most appreciated. <;-)>


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks (just in case it was me) .[/quote]

ok Kev n Liz you can sleep sound tonight its not you lol


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

When I joined, it took a while to learn about using all the features on here, and I guess I was guilty of not thanking properly at that time .................so I 'm going back through my postings and adding a few 'thanks' and 'likes'

heyho.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Have we no Mods now then. What happened to them and have we now secret police or is it a free for all.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I find the 'helping out' side of MHF to be more interesting than posting my own 'wants', and I think mine run at about 95% 'help' and 5% 'wants' so far.

Giving knowledge or helping with a query or a problem is much more rewarding in my view, and if the problem is sorted out with help from other members then that's good too. I have no issues with others joining in with their own information, it all adds up to give the OP a choice of information.

The only downside is that there are quite a few folk who will post a response without knowing if their bit of information is actually correct, so you then have to post a correction, which is not always taken as it should be.

Nothing wrong with posting an opinion, but if quoting facts, please make sure that the facts are both relevant and appropriate/correct.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

RX12 said:


> When I joined, it took a while to learn about using all the features on here, and I guess I was guilty of not thanking properly at that time .................so I 'm going back through my postings and adding a few 'thanks' and 'likes'
> 
> heyho.


The main gripe for most is NOT those who don't know their way around the site, that's fair enough, but those who are long time members and do know what and how to do it, even the new members can say thanks in their second post, if you've run out of posts pay the subs, it's not a fortune and if the OP was clear enough the sub money has most likely already been saved, if not it soon would be.

I hope you didn't have many to go back through


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pusser said:


> Have we no Mods now then. What happened to them and have we now secret police or is it a free for all.


Me thinks we may have  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> I find the 'helping out' side of MHF to be more interesting than posting my own 'wants', and I think mine run at about 95% 'help' and 5% 'wants' so far.
> 
> Giving knowledge or helping with a query or a problem is much more rewarding in my view, and if the problem is sorted out with help from other members then that's good too. I have no issues with others joining in with their own information, it all adds up to give the OP a choice of information.
> 
> ...


I for one am more than grateful for the help I have received from you, I was just about to send you an email Christmas card, but thought perhaps the diesel one might not be personal, so I'll send one telepathically to you and all the others who've given me assistance or made me smile or cry.

God that was painful :lol: :lol:


----------

